# للحاصلين على pmp احصل على 12 pdu مجانا منill



## يسرى191 (11 يناير 2012)

*FREE Virtual Event:  Earn 12 PDUs at International Project Management Day 2011*
http://www.iil.com/apmc/default.asp?ld=IILhomepage

 *FREE Virtual Event:  Earn 12 PDUs at International Project Management Day 2011*
*Registration continues* for on-demand access to IPM Day 2011! Once registered, you will have *until February 3, 2012* to view up to 23 video presentations by project management experts and thought leaders from all over the world. This year's event is an exciting exploration of global project management best practices and new trends on the horizon.
* Register Now > *


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (15 يناير 2012)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر أخي يسري و بارك الله فيك

أردت التأكد من تصنيف الـ PDU's هذه هل

Category A
Courses offered by PMI's R.E.P.s or
Chapters and Communities​

أم 

Category B 
Continuing Education
؟

و شكرا


----------



## يسرى191 (15 يناير 2012)

PDU المقدمة هى CATEGORY A 
يعنى R.E.P 
و لازم بعد ما تشوف الفيديو تضغط على syrvey and pdu information اسفل الفيديو مباشرة عشان تقول رايك فى الفيديو و تضع e mail الخاص بك عشان tracking 
و بعدين تضغط next اسفل الشاشة بتاعة survey 
ستظهر لك المعلومات الخاصة ب pdu و التى سوف تستخدمها لأدخالها فى موقع PMI و هى كالأتى 
Category: A 
? Event Title: International Project Management Day 2011: Power of the Profession
? Vendor: International Institute for Learning, Provider ID: 1003
? PDU code: PM0182
? PDUs: 12 PDUs 


بالتوفيق و شكرا على اهتمامك و استفسارك


----------



## anass81 (2 فبراير 2012)

يسرى191 قال:


> PDU المقدمة هى CATEGORY A
> يعنى R.E.P
> و لازم بعد ما تشوف الفيديو تضغط على syrvey and pdu information اسفل الفيديو مباشرة عشان تقول رايك فى الفيديو و تضع e mail الخاص بك عشان tracking
> و بعدين تضغط next اسفل الشاشة بتاعة survey
> ...




السلام عليكم

مشكور اخي يسرى على توضيحك , انا بالفعل قمت بالخطوات المطوبة وانتظر e-mail من ال PMI

هل هناك المزيد من هذه الكورسات التي تمنح PDU مجانية

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## يسرى191 (2 فبراير 2012)

مشرفنا المتميز anass81

الحمد لله لقد تمت الموافقة لى من PMI على 12 PDU و كل ما فى الأمر اننى اتابع المواقع المشهورة لدى PMI و التى تصنف CATEGORY A عن طريق عمل LIKE لصفحتهم على FACEBOOK و بالتالى تكون اخبارهم عندى اولا بأول و من حين لأخر تصر تللك المواقعPDU مجانية كدعاية لهم و من ثم انتهز مثل هذه الفرص المجانية للحصول على PDU و كمان CATEGORY A

و فقنا الله جميعا الى ما يحبه و يرضاه


----------



## anass81 (3 فبراير 2012)

يسرى191 قال:


> مشرفنا المتميز anass81
> 
> الحمد لله لقد تمت الموافقة لى من PMI على 12 PDU و كل ما فى الأمر اننى اتابع المواقع المشهورة لدى PMI و التى تصنف CATEGORY A عن طريق عمل LIKE لصفحتهم على FACEBOOK و بالتالى تكون اخبارهم عندى اولا بأول و من حين لأخر تصر تللك المواقعPDU مجانية كدعاية لهم و من ثم انتهز مثل هذه الفرص المجانية للحصول على PDU و كمان CATEGORY A
> 
> و فقنا الله جميعا الى ما يحبه و يرضاه



السلام عليكم

طريقة ممتازة فعلا اخي يسرى !!

على العموم ، لدي سؤال لو سمحت لي ، أنا استقبلت email من ال Pmi مفاده ان طلبي قيد الدراسة، كم من الوقت تستغرق هذه العملية لحين الموافقة ؟ وهل هناك طلبات سوف يطلبونها مني ؟
وبارك الله فيك على مساعدتك


----------



## يسرى191 (3 فبراير 2012)

لا تستغرق سوى 3 ايام او اقل 
معى أخذت يومين فقط و لن يطلبوا اى طلبات 
و لو طلبوا دليل audit كل ما عليك هو مراسلة iil و اطلب منهم شهادة حضور لل 12pdu و هما هيرسلوها لك على email اللى انت ادخلته و بعدين تطبعهم و تبعتهم على عنوان pmi


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (4 فبراير 2012)

أنا خلال أقل من 30 ساعة قبلوا طلبي و اعتمدوا الـ 12 ساعة
أشكرك جزيل الشكر أخي يسري


----------



## anass81 (4 فبراير 2012)

يسرى191 قال:


> لا تستغرق سوى 3 ايام او اقل
> معى أخذت يومين فقط و لن يطلبوا اى طلبات
> و لو طلبوا دليل audit كل ما عليك هو مراسلة iil و اطلب منهم شهادة حضور لل 12pdu و هما هيرسلوها لك على email اللى انت ادخلته و بعدين تطبعهم و تبعتهم على عنوان pmi



السلام عليكم

تمت الموافقة والحمد لله
سؤال ثاني لو سمحت ، هل من الممكن ان تضع لنا روابط المواقع الأخرى على الفيسبوك التي تعطي ال pdu مجانا 

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس ميلاد (6 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم

مكتوب ان الحدث جرى تمديده الى 3/2/2012
ولكني سجلت وجربت افتح بعض الفيديو فوجدته يعمل

هل هذه الفيديوهات ايضا تعتبر من category A?


----------



## anass81 (7 فبراير 2012)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> تمت الموافقة والحمد لله
> سؤال ثاني لو سمحت ، هل من الممكن ان تضع لنا روابط المواقع الأخرى على الفيسبوك التي تعطي ال pdu مجانا
> ...



وجدت هذا الموقع

http://www.project-management-podcast.com/pdu

وهو يعطي 30 PDU مقابل الاستماع ل 30 ساعة , وهو مجاني, فما رأيكم؟


----------



## mustafasas (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لكم علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## anass81 (4 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم

للمزيد عن الموضوع , هناك group على موقع ال linkedin خاص بهذا الموضوع

http://www.linkedin.com/groups?gid=...etsrch_name&goback=.anh_40431_1330599829669_1


----------



## يسرى191 (10 سبتمبر 2012)

على فكرة يا شباب نفس الموضوع سوف يتم فى شهر نوفمبر (الأول من نوفمبر )2012 و التسجيل الأن


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (10 سبتمبر 2012)

أهلا أخوي يسري
أنا كنت أبحث عن موضوعك عن طريق مشاركاتي لكني وجدت أن أغلب المشاركات لي لا تظهر بعد البحث عنها ، و لذلك لم أستطع إيجاد موضوعك ، فكتبت موضوع عن نفس المؤتمر http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t340715.html

المؤتمر السابق كان رائع ، و هذا إن شاء الله سيكون أروع
بالتوفيق للجميع من رب العالمين


----------



## يسرى191 (12 سبتمبر 2012)

الأخ العزيز ابو بدر 

اولا وقبل كل شىء شكرا جزيلا على مساهماتك و موضوعاتك الأكثر من متميزة فلقد استفدت منها كثيرا 

ثانيا اشكر لك ذوقك الرفيع و اتمنى التوفيق لك و للجميع


----------

